# on Q pump



## cbunti (May 4, 2010)

A patient has a Q pump placed for post op pain managment and the provider visits the patient the next 2 days to evaluate pain control with proper documentation in record.  Do you charge for daily visits?


----------



## deborahcook4040 (May 4, 2010)

These visits would fall in the global period. Depending on what kind of procedure was performed. You can only code for them if there's no global period.


----------



## cbunti (May 5, 2010)

Is this also the case if the catheter was placed by the anesthesia provider and not the surgeon?


----------

